# (monday) history in your game 06-16-2003



## alsih2o (Jun 16, 2003)

*(monday) history in your game*

"The town of Gurna, on Luxor's West Bank, sits atop ancient tombs ripe for raiding. The government has twice tried to move the town. But is this the right solution?" tell me that isn't a hook - http://www.egypttoday.com/issues/0306/A963/0306A963.asp

this is in korean, and i cannot read any of ot but the pictures are cool! altars, stone stacks and such - http://myhome.shinbiro.com/~kbyon/home.htm

"Titled "the mystery of the 1,000-year-old coffin," the event was shown on the main state television news at noon" have fun with the chinese going geraldoish- http://www.azcentral.com/offbeat/articles/0612ChinaCoffin12-ON.html

bison jump- http://www.casperstartribune.net/ar.../wyoming/240dd7ac129a45ebfe206398d42db0fc.txt

mr. aqueduct- http://www.uq.edu.au/~e2hchans/rom_aq.html

 friday the thirteenth- http://www.peninsulaclarion.com/stories/061303/new_061303new004001.shtml

"The discovery of a dusty skeleton has revealed one of the most important churches in mediaeval history"- http://www.abc.net.au/science/news/stories/s877416.htm

360 degree virtual tours of stone sites!!!!- http://www.stonepages.com/prehistorama.html

tiberius and tacitus- http://ancienthistory.about.com/library/bl/uc_ouyang1a.htm

 easter island, companionate relationships and travelling archeologist(cthuhlu?)- http://www.nytimes.com/2003/06/15/books/review/15UPCHURT.html

problems at the great wall, how does your local friendly town deal with its wall?- http://www.nytimes.com/2003/06/12/international/asia/12WALL.html

 great one here- http://www.athensnews.gr/athweb/nathens.print_unique?e=C&f=13016&m=A20&aa=1&eidos=S

 and for you steampunkers, the brooklyn daily eagle from 1841-1902- http://eagle.brooklynpubliclibrary.org/

 have a good week


----------



## alsih2o (Jun 16, 2003)

lunch bump

 with bonus link on life in a medieval monastery- http://www.britainexpress.com/History/medieval-monastery.htm


----------



## Maldur (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (monday) history in your game*



			
				alsih2o said:
			
		

> *"The town of Gurna, on Luxor's West Bank, sits atop ancient tombs ripe for raiding. The government has twice tried to move the town. But is this the right solution?" tell me that isn't a hook - http://www.egypttoday.com/issues/0306/A963/0306A963.asp
> *



NO water and electricity for at least 5 years. On a barren hill, in a country thats the dirty armpit of this planet. [sarcasm]I cant imagine why these people would move[/sarcasm]


			
				alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> this is in korean, and i cannot read any of ot but the pictures are cool! altars, stone stacks and such - http://myhome.shinbiro.com/~kbyon/home.htm
> *



THere is a english mirror site, just press: site in english 


Thanks for another wonderfull collection of links


----------



## alsih2o (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: (monday) history in your game*



			
				Maldur said:
			
		

> *
> 
> THere is a english mirror site, just press: site in english
> 
> *




 i spent an hour wiht this page and never noticed the "in english" button.

BRAIN.    FART.


----------



## Maldur (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: (monday) history in your game*



			
				alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> i spent an hour wiht this page and never noticed the "in english" button.
> 
> BRAIN.    FART.  *




It happens 
Why are you so uncoordinated lately ?


----------



## yangnome (Jun 16, 2003)

***My players do not read****









cool, thanks for the links.  I love using real world history in my games.  Right now my campaign is based around modern Korean history.  Right now teh PCs are all political prisoners locked up during the Japanese occupation.  Soon, tehy will break out of prison and help overthrow the Japanese.  Not long after that, they will find big problems in trying to unify a government for the peninsula, due to both inner tensions andoutside tensions.  This will lead a rift, causing the division of the peninsula, later a war and then further separation.   Of course, to fit it into D&D terms, I've taken the bones of the story and used alot of creative license to dress them up an put them into a fantasy setting.  I odn't think the players have any idea at this point what the story is based off of.  Right now though, the future leaders of both the north and south are both locked in prison together; one being a PC, and the other being an NPC, soon to be BBG.   There is tension between them, but I don't think the players realize the future crisis they could solve if they just went ahead and killed the right people now.


----------

